# Windows Server 2012 Essentials / RDP / DynDNS / Noobattack



## Herb_G (2. Mai 2014)

Habe mir einen gebrauchten ProLiant ML310e 16GB RAM und eine Lizenz Windows Server 2012 Essentials zugelegt.

  1 SSD EVO 250GB in HDD Bay 1 als OS
  1 HDD 3 TB in HDD Bay 2, als dynamisches Laufwerk
  1 HDD 3 TB in HDD Bay 3 , als dynamisches Laufwerk, Spiegelung von Laufwerk Port 2

Bios: als SATA AHCI, denn über den Raid Mode des B120i ging mit der SSD schlichtweg gar nichts. 
Server und die 3 Rechner im Haushalt gehen über LAN / Router O2 6431 ans Netz.

  Ziel war / ist nun:
  Zugriff von intern über Router auf Ordner, aber keine Einrichtung der Heimrechner als Domain-Clients - und extern auf die Serverordner über WebAcess
  Remote-Zugriff von extern auf den Server + nutzen der Anwendungen über Admin Account
Umzug OS SSD an SATA Port am Board (+ irgendwann 2 weitere 3TB Platten Bay 1 und 4)

Irgendwann mal vielleicht mehr, sobald ich mich mit der Materie besser auskenne.
  Google, das Buch von Thomas Joos und viele blöde Fragen in Foren waren mein Freund.

  Hatte viel rumprobiert, es geschafft, das die 3 Rechner im Haushalt über internen Netzwerkzugriff auf die gewünschten Ordner zugreifen können, ich habe es für einen Tag (iPv4) mit einer angelegten Domain bei selfhost und Routerconifg geschafft, dass ein Kumpel von extern über den Domainnamen darauf Zugriff hatte, bis die 24hProvider/IP Änderung kam, ein Eintrag der neuen IP bei selfhost hat nicht mehr gefunzt, ich hatte aber in der Zwischenzeit irgendwie mit einem neuen, selbst erstellten Zertifikat gespielt. Für das Einrichten eines RDP um z.B. von der Arbeit mal schnell auf den Server und die installierten Programme zugreifen zu können , war ich zu blöd, Zertifikate, DynDNS… und eine Milliarde abgefragter Einstellungen – und alle Online Tutorials sind in der Mitte oder am Ende des Prozesses durch einen Fehler der bei mir aber nicht beim Vorführenden auftauchte, gescheitert ... zumal der Router laut Foren auch nicht dafür geeignet zu sein scheint. Na und ich hab keine Ahnung, ob nur ich nicht von extern reinkomme, ich aber gleichzeitig einer Milliarde Leute, die wissen wie das geht, alle Türchen geöffnet habe.
   Seit heute morgen bootet, durch zu viel Rumprobieren gestern Abend, das Betriebssystem nicht mehr hoch, musste dann leider in die Arbeit - das werde ich aber sicher wieder hinkriegen, um zumindest eine Sicherheitskopie der 3 TB Platte zu ziehen.

  Nun zum Kern des Posts: Ich will/muss das System neu aufsetzen. Zumindest die alten, voreiligen Fehler, an  Schrauben die man nicht kennt zu drehen, nicht wiederholen und dafür  Stück für Stück das oben beschriebene Ziel hinbekommen.

1. Vorab würde mich interessieren, ob es denn z.B. aus Sicherheitsgründen sinnvoll wäre, Server 2012 Essentials virtuell auf Hyper V oder VM zu installieren - der Affe hat was gelesen, aber nicht verstanden.

  2. Nachdem ich mich mit DynDNS und dem Zertifikat-Erstellen böse herumgeschlagen habe (das mit CACert hat leider nicht hingehauen) die Frage: Geht es mit gekaufter Domain und gekauftem Zertifikat schneller / einfacher und ich spare dadurch Zeit und Nerven?

3. Wenn alle Stricke reißen: Gibt es Dienstleister, die das für ein paar/viele Scheine auch für Privatuser machen, ich bin mir sicher, dass ein Fachmann bei schon default aufgesetztem System keinen halben Tag braucht. Wenn er dann einen Stundensatz von 100 € hat - so be it. Hab im Raum München nur Dienstleister für Firmen gefunden, weiß nicht ob Gewerbliche solche Aufträge überhaupt interessieren.


Ich bedanke mich für jegliche konstruktive Hilfe


----------



## keinnick (2. Mai 2014)

Hi, 

1.) Ich wüsste nicht, was Dir die Virtualisierung für einen Sicherheitsgewinn bringen sollte sofern auf dem Host-System nur ein Rechner läuft
2.) Cert ist Cert, egal von welchem Anbieter oder self signed. Da gibt es von der Art der Installation keine Unterschiede außer, dass Du ggf. ein paar Fehlermeldungen von Windows auf Grund des selbsterstellten Certs bestätigen musst
3.) Gibt es sicher aber das wird bestimmt nicht ganz günstig

Dein Hauptproblem scheint mir die dynamische IP zu sein, denn es hat ja mal funktioniert bis die gewechselt hat. Starte einfach nochmal von null, das wird schon.


----------



## norse (3. Mai 2014)

Wofür das Zertifikat? Macht als PrivatPerson null Sinn. 
Wegen deiner DynDNS nimmst du z.b. Free Dynamic DNS - Managed DNS - Managed Email - Domain Registration - No-IP, registrierst dich, meldest dich an und sagst "add host", denkst dir nen Namen aus und trägst deine Logindaten auf deinem Router ein. Fertig.
Dann musst du nur noch die passenden Port weiterleitungen einschalten. Es würde ja der WebAcces schon reichen, denn über diesen bekommst du ja eine RDP Verbindung, den RDP port würde ich nicht separat als Freigabe einrichten.


----------



## Herb_G (3. Mai 2014)

norse schrieb:


> denkst dir nen Namen aus und trägst deine Logindaten auf deinem Router ein. Fertig.


Hmm. Eine der vielen Hürden. Ein o2 6431 kann das nicht.


----------



## norse (4. Mai 2014)

Dann installierst du die Software von denen auf deinem Server und der übernimmt die Arbeit. Protfreigaben sind dennoch auf dem Router ein zu stellen. es geht hier ja nur darum, die neue öffentliche IP dem DynDNS anbietet bekannt zu geben damit die DNS Weiterleitung auf deine Neue IP hin haut.


----------

